# I can count many things......



## The_Terg (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, to start-
Ive had techies sticking live 1/4 phono plugs into their mouths, shocking themselves on the Phantom power,

Ive had some teacher shut off the enormus 20A breaker of the auditorium, jus to 'turn the lights off'

ive found a mic cable on the floor, that was incidently plugged into a live amp that sends to our main mix speakers.

Ive seen techies use bars to 'ride up' to the top of the celing, without any safety equipment, then come back down,

Ive seen people riding a motorized projector screen up,

Ive had a techie plug our side fill speakers into a prefader aux output, then have him run back to me, wondering why it's feeding back while all the faders are down.

Ive seen sets fall,

The lighting board once overheated when the heating system in the auditorium went berserk, pumping the heat up to 100 deg F!

Ive come to the sound board, just to find a nice large blob of pizza sauce sitting on top of the EQ knobs.

Someone once had the stupidity to shove a glue stick into the bulb holder of a very hot shakespear that was turned on, and quite hot. It melted all over the carpeting below, and created this awful stench of burning plastic that still lives inside that light.

And then, the COUNTLESS occasions of floormics found backwards, phantom power forgotten to be turned on, people who spent hours trying to figure out what was wrong, when an amp was turned off, dropped mics, nasty lighting effects, and feedback feedback feedback......


----------



## cruiser (Dec 4, 2003)

OMG riding light bars up is sooooooo much fun... I know its highly against OH&S but i do suggest you try it lol

*ADMIN NOTE:* ControlBooth.com does not condone this dangerous behavior. It _very_ much against regulations!

Our theatre has harnesses, cuz next door in our mini theatrette you are able to walk on the grid, it does fly, but to focus we got harnesses and stuff and apparently its perfectly safe to walk on.... lol

I did a show in our big big theatre in the city, and one of the female techs rode the lighting bar up and was sitting on it focussing from in the roof, she washarnesses but that theatre's fly tower is like twice the size of ours :S


----------



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

cruiser said:


> I did a show in our big big theatre in the city, and one of the female techs rode the lighting bar up and was sitting on it focussing from in the roof, she washarnesses but that theatre's fly tower is like twice the size of ours :S



The craziest thing I ever saw was at SIUC during a strike. We had two batons clash and become intertwined. It happened beyond the reach of the cherry-picker. One the weekend warrior Grad Students went up and repelled off the grid and was able to rectify the situation and then safely cam down kinda nuts.


----------



## Inaki2 (Dec 8, 2003)

I understood absolutely nuthin from that last post :?


----------



## wemeck (Dec 9, 2003)

Inaki2 said:


> I understood absolutely nuthin from that last post :?



Two batons that were next to each other say line set 5 and line set 6 became intertwined. I think one of the line sets got caught on a lighting tree and the fly crew, for whatever reason, decided to muscle it out. What they should have done is looked to see what they were caught on. ANy way one the baton got based the lighting tree it was swaying badly, and collided with the other line set. The tie cables and the end of teh batons got intermixed, and knotted up. The cherry picker, aka mechanical lift, could not reach the batons. So one of our resident Army National Guard or Army Reserves students, often called weekend warriors because they serve one weekend a month and 6-8 weeks over the summer, repelled off the grid above the batons and unknotted them.


----------



## Inaki2 (Dec 9, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOookkkk.........still don't kow what a baton is...but never mind hahaha


----------



## drumbum (Dec 22, 2003)

Those are all things that people who dont know do. The stupid things that people who do know end up kinda like what i saw down where i did this show (long long car ride) . . . keep in mind, im scared out of my mind of heights.


The low steel at this areana (i wont say which for insuarnce reasons . . . )102 feet. When i went ther to go do the show, i got up there and saw that there were no safety lines. Kinda creepy, so i wasnt going out to rig so fast. When i say how the riggers were tied in, i almost . . . .well . . . i almost did something. They were using regular climbing harnesses and choking a spanset around the the steel. that way, if they fell, they would be held by the spanset.

Well, two days after all our equip was hung and the riggers had all gone, one of our grids was out of place. My boss went out onto the steel to go fix it with out any sort of protection. THe other thing about this steel is that its a "T-beam" . . . absoluley horrid to even look at. Well, when he got out there, he put both his feet on the same side of the steel so he was standing on his tippie toes. Me and he guy i as with both turned around and didnt watch. His wife then called (she came along with us) us and asked if he was up there without a harness. we said yes, and she told us we were all dead when we got down. SO i shouted to my boss that it doesnt matter how he ges down, he's gonna die anyway.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 14, 2004)

cruiser said:


> OMG riding light bars up is sooooooo much fun... I know its highly against OH&S but i do suggest you try it lol



You, my friend. are very stupid... Not that i'm trying to insult you or anything... But I nearly got *fired* once for simply climbing over the top of a counterweight bar instead of going under as one should!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 14, 2004)

wemeck said:


> Inaki2 said:
> 
> 
> > I understood absolutely nuthin from that last post :?
> ...



Why not just fly them both in at the same speed, and sort it out on the deck? It's happened before.. heh


----------



## dj_illusions (Apr 14, 2004)

I know its stupid..... but fun! My boss was there, he didnt seem to mind, he just said "be careful" and "i hope you have a harness".

Its just like the techs that focus by walking around on top of the grid...


----------

